# Cover Size For 28rsds?



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I know we have talked and talked about the value of a cover. Seems like those who live in more humid climates are less likely to be in favor of them. However, out here in the California sunshine, a trailer starts looking old in a hurry if you leave it out year round. So I am going to try a cover, to hopefully help prevent wear and tear from the intense sun.

I could spend an hour figuring out what size I need, but I know someone here already knows exactly what size I need!

What size cover do I need for my 28RSDS?

Anyone have a cover that they recommend?

Thanks,
CJ


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This is what I bought for my 28RSS. Works GREAT!!!

www.fogdog.com


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

CJ,
I have a 28RSDS cover at home. We take the camper out so often I found I wasn't using it alot. So if you are interested I'll sell it for half price. I think it's an ADCO. I can get all the details later tonight. However I see you are in CA and I'm in GA. If interested I'll check on shipping costs and then based on that negotiate a cheap price??? It's in great shape. THere maybe one tiny tear down on one of the bottom corners???
Donna


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CJ,

If you have the space, I think a cover like Jim's would be ideal. As far as size is concerned - if memory serves - the actual box size (rear slide retracted) on the 28RS-DS is about 27'-4"? I know it is 27' something, and I have posted it here somewhere...

I believe most of the covers are pretty generic in size, so if you get one that includes 27'-28' in it's range, you will be good to go.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

